# How do you catch Bait Fish?



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

Hello Fellow Fishermen and Women

I have been told by the best LL guilds that bait fish is the best for catching catfish. I would only like to know how do you go about catching bait fish like perch , carp or drum to use as cut bait. Any help I would really appreciate very much. 
:help:


----------



## clay7669 (Aug 22, 2013)

Perch traps. Buff and carp try dough balls amixture of corn flakes flour and big red till you get a super pasty mix. Otherwise you can try a long seine at night on muddy flats. I havnt found a cast net with heavy enough weights to hold em. Just hang the perch trap off a dock wiyh bread or dogfood as bait.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Check the past several weeks on post from Lake Somerville and I'm sure it'd work there. My favorite, shad, easily caught with cast net or Weldon's favorite CJ comes in a dish. My last 9 trips of eatin size up to 12# channels/blues totaled 238. Weldon's with clients is ?????. So you see we don't work to hard to obtain the bait.


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

*Perch Trap*

Hello Fishmens

I'm looking to buy a perch trap around the Lake Livingston - Trinity area anyone know where I can pick up a trap @?

Searacer


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

In Lufkin, the Army surplus store has several types.


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

grass farms


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Use a small piece of cut shad on light tackle fishing on the bottom. Fish along rocks or the edge of bulkheads. You can catch drum and cut them up.


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

*How to place the perch trap*

Guy's

I have a perch trap now and let me say that wan't easy to find, Now one thing in this thread I didn't see how to position the trap in the water and does it matter. Can someone tell me a positioning and locations for the trap and I get this trap in the water. I belive I will try the dog food method out of all the recieps people posted on this tread and let everyone know how this does for me.

searacer


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

No science needed, in a lake just put it near structure. If it is a creek, try and position the throat down stream.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

A typical spring noodle morning :cheers:


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

Whsalum

Man you know how to catch catfish, that is a lot of Cats. trot lines or noodles?

searacer


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Those were all caught last spring on noodles. These were caught in Kickapoo but you can do the same thing up toward white rock and caney.


----------

